# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  قبل أن تتكلم..... إقرأ هذه الكلمات.

## جلال الدين المالكي

قال الماوردي الشافعي عليه رحمة الله: 

(إعلم أن الكلام ترجمان يعبر عن مستودعات الضمائر، ويخبر بمكنونات السرائر، لا يمكن استرجاع بوادره، ولا يقدر على ردّ شوارده، فحق على العاقل أن يحترز من زللـه بالإمساك عنه أو الإقلال منه، وللكلام شروط لا يسلم المتكلم من الزّلل إلّا بها، ولا يعرى من النقص إلّا بعد أن يستوفيها، وهي أربعة:
- الشرط الأول: أن يكون للكلام داع يدعو إليه، إمّا في اجتلاب نفع أو دفع ضرر.
- الشرط الثاني: أن يأتي به في موضعه، ويتوخّى إصابة فرصته.
- الشرط الثالث: أن يقتصر منه على قدر حاجته.
- الشرط الرابع: أن يتخيّر اللّفظ الذي يتكلم به.
    فهذه أربعة شروط متى أخلّ المتكلم بشرط منها فقد أوهن فضيلة باقيها.)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*قبل أن تتكلم.....*

----------

